# Can't turn on closed captioning.



## Scatterling (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a series 4 TiVo and a TiVo Stream device that I use to download shows onto my iPad 2. The problem I'm having is turning on the closed captioning on the shows downloaded to the iPad. The CC works on the DVR when I watch the shows on my TV, but the same show won't have CC on the iPad. The button to turn CC is available on screen, but simply won't do anything. Rebooting the TiVo, the Stream device, the iPad or uninstalling and reinstalling the TiVo app on the iPad has no effect. How do I fix this?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Available on screen? Do you mean it's actually ENABLED? It's greyed out IIRC if the CC isn't actually there.

Do you record HD or SD? I record mostly SD (for space reasons), and captions are only VERY rarely there (unfortunately) after transferring to my iPad.. actually, who knows, it was so long ago, maybe it was actually one of the VERY rare HD recordings I have made. (This was discussed in a previous discussion, there's some technical difference between the CC style.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I talked to someone at TiVo about this once. There are two types of captions, 608 and 708, and apparently the Stream only supports 708. So you will never get captions from an analog recording, and depending on how your cable company encodes them you probably wont get them on most SD digital channels either. All HD channels should use 708 captions, so those should always work.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

But this is *just* a software problem, and they THEORETICALLY could fix it, right? (Not saying they will.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If shouold be fixable via software, but it depends on where the problem is. If this is just a parsing issue then a simple update to the iOS app should fix it. However if the problem is at the transcoder then it could be more difficult, maybe even impossible depending on what kind of control they have over the transcoding process.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's was I was curious about.. if it was in the Tivo Stream hardware, or the Tivo Stream firmware (or iPad app) level. The former obviously isn't fixable, the latter ones theoretically are.


----------

